# Cat expecting Kittens



## k9capture_16 (Aug 23, 2010)

So, I think its fair to say my cat is pregnant. She would be due Saturday/Sunday if my calculations are correct. I will be spaying/neutering all kittens once they hit 8 weeks before they go into new homes (I am keeping one) and she will be spayed a few weeks after I let her heal up from having them.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

THANK YOU for getting the kittens spayed as well as the mama cat!!!! Good luck with it all and keep us all posted...

I'm looking forward to pictures :wink:


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

I'm SO glad you chose to have them spayed and neutered! Can't wait for some fuzzy little baby pics!


----------



## k9capture_16 (Aug 23, 2010)

Well, I noticed tonight she was having some brownish coloured discharge. Its not draining out of her or anything. I just happened to be looking for fleas on her belly while she was on her back and notice this and dabbed a kleenix on it. Other then that shes sleeping LOTS, when shes not shes wondering around exploring, eating or using the cat box. 

I am hoping this discharge is a sign of labour to come.


----------



## k9capture_16 (Aug 23, 2010)

Okay, no kittens yet BUT, she has started to rearrange her her blankets. I think what I may end up doing is cleaning out a closet for her and letting her out of the bathroom. I do not think she likes it in there and I am afraid she will hold off labour for a couple days and the babies may get to big to pass. So I will try that and block the ceiling holes so she cannot get up there.


----------



## k9capture_16 (Aug 23, 2010)

Update- Chloe has had one kitten so far


----------



## chocolatelabguy (Nov 17, 2009)

This is fun - keep us posted, and I hope everything goes well for you and Chloe!


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

Wow, this brings back memories....

Yes, keep us updated! And I, too, am happy to hear you will get them all fixed before they go off to their new homes.

And absolutely, pics! Must have pics! I love little tiny kitten feet!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Must post pics.! :biggrin:


----------



## k9capture_16 (Aug 23, 2010)

Shes had two so far, I will create a new thread when shes had them all..


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

Only two in a matter of three hours? That is quite a long labor, from what I've heard of kitties. I hope that she's doing okay with her labor and that the kittens won't end up being smothered in the passage...


----------



## k9capture_16 (Aug 23, 2010)

Umm actually according to a vet tech friend it can be three hours in between each kitten. She wasnt contracting between births. She had one, took an hour and a half break then had the second. Now shes sleeping and if shes got more in her will have them....


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

Okay, just wanted to make sure. haha. I have a friend whose cat had kittens a few months back, and one took too long in coming out and ended up being stillborn because of it, and she ended up having a REALLY hard time passing the kitten because it took on water, or something like that. Of course, I could be terribly wrong. Still crossing my fingers for your kitty in hopes they all come out perfectly fine and mama kitty does well!

And good for you, getting them all spayed beforehand! XD


----------



## werecatrising (Oct 15, 2010)

It can vary so much. I've seen cats have one after another. I've seen other( especially young moms) have one, wander around a bit, have a snack, etc between babies. As long as she isn't straining for too long I wouldn't worry.


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

Yah, it does vary. About two years ago I rescued a cat that someone dumped off and she was ready to have kittens.

I didn't know a thing about the whole process so didn't set up a place for her or anything. I did allow her to sleep on the bed with me every night, though.

Apparently she was very thankful that I rescued her because she trusted me enough to have her kittens on the bed, right next to me.

I woke up at about 2 am to a sight I had never beheld before; she was having her kittens! (What a mess!)

I watched for awhile, didn't know what to do and decided I'd just hinder the process so calmed down and eventually fell back asleep.

By the time I woke up again at 6 am, she was just having the last one. She had 5, one died because it got smothered. :frown: But the other 4 were doing fine.

She had 2 out when I woke up at 2 and it took her 4 more hours to get the other 3 out, so it can take awhile. 

But man was that the most coolest thing I ever witnessed. So proud of her. I kept saying, for the next month, "You have children!!" and petted her constantly.


----------

